# Week 31|32 B&W Challenge: Numbers



## zulu42 (Aug 21, 2021)

This challenge will run until September 4, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.


For this challenge, find numbers as your subject or part of your scene. They open a story line. They make an object unique and special. Who put the number there? Why this number? Why participate in this challenge? For a number of reasons!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 21, 2021)

http://www.kodiakmedia.at/2021/08/F3283%20SD.jpg


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 22, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 28, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Aug 29, 2021)

My Osprey friends who reside at #13 Dangerfield Island wanted me to get a photo of their place so they can post it on Airbnb while they're in Boca this winter.





From the kayak.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 30, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 3, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 247830


Well, I still have to think about this one, at the moment (BBC First - special TV channel for the Netherlands and Belgium) an episode of Miss Marple is on and somewhere I feel a connection with a murder, who knows?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> somewhere I feel a connection with a murder, who knows?


a murder long past, when murders typically occurred in B&W!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------

